# Breastfeeding and Fet



## pearlsignorile (May 27, 2014)

hi is there anyone who can advise me im still breastfeeding my 2yr daughter we both love it so much.  Ive been on the pill for the last 2mnths. My milk supply is down but it doesnt concern me. My concern is that I  start estro-pause for my lining.  Im having FET on 16th july  and i figured u can fall pregnant while breastfeeding so there should be no issue but im worried. how will  all the hormones effect her.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi,
have you had your prolactin levels checked? It is a hormone that encourages the body to produce milk and when levels fall varies. Most people have normal levels by 2 years post birth but I would make sure.

I bf my two through 2 medicated fets. My prolactin levels were normal. I didn't down regulate ( tho that should be ok ).
I just tried to maximise cuddles and minimise the actual booby time. Rather than letting them feed as long as they liked when we snuggled down they got 10 mins and then just cuddles.  I also tried reducing daytime feeds and night time ones too.
My view was it was hormones that are present naturally anyway, just in higher amounts. So ifbi reduced exposure.

my first 2 cycles wete bfns. There was no implantation hcg under 2. I do not think this was influenced by the bf. However I reduced to literally 10 seconds only at night in run up to this fet and stopped entirely a couple of days post et.This time I did a triggered natural cycle and it worked far better for me. Even my lining was better (13.8 rather than 13 ). Is that an option for you?

Good luck

p


----------

